# Freeware for mankind!



## PSDeluX (Jun 1, 2004)

All shit here is freeware. Continue to expand this if you'd like.

Alternatives to Internet Explorer: 

Mozilla Firefox - http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/
Crazy Browser - http://www.crazybrowser.com/
MyIE2 - http://www.myie2.com/
Opera - http://www.opera.com/
Avant Browser - http://www.avantbrowser.com/
Mozilla - http://www.mozilla.org/


Alternatives to Microsoft Office:

OpenOffice - http://www.openoffice.org/


Firewalls:

Sygate Personal Firewall - http://www.sygate.com/
Agnitum Outpost - http://www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html
Kerio Personal Firewall - http://www.kerio.com/kpf_download.html
Tiny Personal Firewall - http://www.tinysoftware.com

E-mail:

Mozilla Thunderbird - http://www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird/
Pegasusmail - http://www.pmail.com/
Foxmail - http://fox.foxmail.com.cn/english2.htm
Eudora Light/Eudora Sponsored - http://www.eudora.com/


Anti-spyware/Adware:

Ad-Aware - http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/
Spybot - Search & Destroy - http://spybot.safer-networking.de/
SpyWareGuard - http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.html


Maintenance:

CleanUp! - http://cleanup.stevengould.org/
Easycleaner - http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm


Backup:

Syncback - http://www.syncback.com/


Remote Control:

RealVNC - http://www.realvnc.com/
TightVNC - http://www.tightvnc.com/
UltraVNC - http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
TridiaVNC - http://www.tridiavnc.com/
DameWare Mini Remote Control - http://www.dameware.com/ 


Web Editing:

Topstyle Lite (CSS-Editor) - http://www.bradsoft.com/topstyle/index.asp/


Anti-Virus:

AVG Antivirus - http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php
Antivir - http://www.free-av.com/
Avast! - http://www.avast.com/


Programming:

#develop - http://www.icsharpcode.net/OpenSource/SD/Default.aspx (C# & VB.net)
dev-c++ - http://www.bloodshed.net/
PHPEdit - http://www.phpedit.com/
Eclipse - http://www.eclipse.org/
JCreator LE - http://www.jcreator.com/ (Java) 
Mono - http://www.go-mono.org/ (.net, inkl *nix)


Codecs:

K-Lite Codec Pack - http://www.k-litecodecpack.com/
Ac3filter - http://sourceforge.net/projects/ac3filter/
FACC - http://faac.sourceforge.net/
Ogg Vorbis - http://www.vorbis.com/
ffdshow - http://free-codecs.com/download/FFDShow.htm 
Real Alternative - http://www.free-codecs.com (Alternativ till Real Player) 
Quicktime Alternative - www.free-codecs.com (Alternativ till Quicktime) 


Alternative to Adobe Acrobat (.PDF):

PDFCreator - http://sector7g.wurzel6.de/pdfcreator/index_en.htm (Skapa PDF-filer)


Zipper/Unzipper:

IZArc - http://www.izsoft.dir.bg/ 
7-zip - http://www.7-zip.net/


CD/DVD:

Exact Audio Copy - http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/ (CD-rippare)
burnatonce - http://www.burnatonce.com/ (Brännare)
Cdex- http://www.cdex.n3.net/ (CD-rippare) 


3D:

Blender - http://www.blender3d.org/


Picture Editing:

The Gimp - http://www.gimp.org/windows/


Styling of Windows:

Litestep - http://www.litestep.net/
BB4Win - http://www.bb4win.org/


Picture Viewing:

Slowview - http://www.slowview.at/
Irfan View - http://www.irfanview.com/
XnView - http://www.xnview.com/


Chat:

Miranda IM (Instant Messenger) - http://www.miranda-im.org/
Trillian (Instant Messenger) - http://www.trillian.cc/
gaim (Instant Messenger) - http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
Catax - http://www.catax.com/ 
irssi (IRC) - http://www.irssi.org/
XChat (IRC) - http://www.xchat.org/
amsn (MSN) - http://amsn.sourceforge.net/ 


Media:

VideoLAN - http://www.videolan.org/
Bsplayer - http://www.bsplayer.org/
Media Player Classic - http://sourceforge.net/project/show...ackage_id=84358 
Zoom Player - http://www.inmatrix.com/
WinMplayer - http://www.christianroessler.net/mplayer/index.php


FTP:

UltraFXP - http://www.ultrafxp.com/
Filezilla - http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/ (Klient & Server)
LeechFTP - http://stud.fh-heilbronn.de/~jdebis/leechftp/
SmartFTP - http://www.smartftp.com/


Math:

Maxima - http://maxima.sourceforge.net/


Web Server:

Apache - http://httpd.apache.org/
SimpleServer:WWW - http://www.analogx.com/
Savant Web Server - http://savant.sourceforge.net/
OmniHTTPd - http://www.omnicron.ca/httpd/
24Link - http://www.softpile.com/Internet/Se...4698_index.html 


Phone online:

Skype - http://www.skype.com/


Music:

Audacity - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ (Ljudredigering)
mp3tag - http://www.mp3tag.de/ (Tag och namn-redigerare för mp3's)
LAME - http://lame.sourceforge.net/ (Koding)


Internetradio:

Shoutcast - http://www.shoutcast.com/
SimpleServer:Shoutcast - http://www.analogx.com/
IceCast - http://www.icecast.org/ 


Converting:

VirtualDubMod - http://virtualdubmod.sourceforge.net/
dBpowerAMP - http://www.dbpoweramp.com/


Music Players:

Foobar2000 - http://www.foobar2000.org/
WinAmp - http://www.winamp.com/
QCD Player - http://www.quinnware.com/
iTunes - http://www.apple.com/itunes/
jetAudio - http://www.jetaudio.com/
XMPlay - http://www.un4seen.com/


Games:

BauAir - Intense Dogfight Action - http://www.fader.nu/bauair/
America's Army - http://www.americasarmy.com/ - Fragzone
Wolfenstein: Enemy Terrority - http://games.activision.com/games/wolfenstein/ - Fragzone
Grand Theft Auto - http://63.236.94.8/rockstar/classics/index.php - Fragzone
Starsiege: Tribes - http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/tribes/
Tribes 2 - http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/tribes2/
Gunbound - http://www.gunbound.net/
Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe - http://www.gathering.com/hd2/hddeluxe.html
The Ur-Quan Masters - http://sc2.sourceforge.net/
Subspace/Continuum - http://www.subspacehq.com/
Soldat - http://www.soldat.pl/
NetKar - http://www.nkzone.com/
MU Online - http://www.muonline.com/
PristonTale - http://www.pristontale.com/
Tibia - http://www.tibia.com/
Blobby Volley - http://home.t-online.de/home/mummertathome/blobby.htm


----------



## zealot`grr (Jun 1, 2004)

nice


----------



## PSDeluX (Jun 3, 2004)

.......

Dont know about this one, someone recommended it yesterday.


----------



## LoLo (Aug 16, 2004)

hxxp://www.click-now.net/  <--- * DANGER *



  ** CAUTION **  DO NOT CLICK ON THAT LINK !!! It is connected to COOLWEBSEARCH!!!    The worst Spyware POS you can get infected with! 
   I got it a couple of months ago and it took 3 weeks of HEADBANGING to get rid of it!
  Spybot and Adaware are totaly useless in trying to remove this piece of SCUMWARE!

  It has a hidden .dll file that when you delete the parent file it "Renames itself and Changes it's Folder Location" and upon restarting your comp it simply reinstalls itself and hijacks your browser again sending you to either a page located on your hard drive C:\windows\system32\coolwebsearch.html or you get the infamous "About Blank" page. Either one makes your browser totally useless. It's thought to be installed by either Java or Active X plugins. The people at Spyware Info Forums haven't been able to actually figgure out how you get it.

There's a tool called CWShredder that will sometimes remove it but uasually it takes CWShredder and HiJackThis to get the hidden .dll .....   Trust me you do not want this extremely irritating nasty on your comp. It is also a Trojan and a Data Miner and reports your systems travels, user info and other private user info to it's creator. They sell your email address book to spammers and other vermin......


----------



## Frozen (Aug 16, 2004)

Ouch....

Removed.


----------



## cram (Aug 16, 2004)

excellent list, but surely some of the free OS's deserve a mention too

Linux - http://www.linux.org
FreeBSD - http://www.freebsd.org
OpenBSD - http://www.openbsd.org
NetBSD - http://www.netbsd.org


----------



## Frozen (Aug 16, 2004)

Yum yum....more junk

www.download.com


----------



## LoLo (Aug 16, 2004)

eyedunno if this sort of goodies are kosher.... but it's a killer place that you will always find 36 full version files. They vary from time to time but always solid gold.    
  A russian site, i know the guy and his wife. Very cool peeps.

http://jupsoft.host.sk/fosi/   enjoy


----------



## Frozen (Aug 16, 2004)

www.pcgameworld.com


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 16, 2004)

oeeeh....some nice list of usefull stuf here


----------



## Frozen (Aug 16, 2004)

www.oldversion.com

Sometimes...the new version of an app sucks. Get the old one here


----------



## LoLo (Aug 17, 2004)

Old Version Rocks!  Great place!


----------



## Frozen (Aug 17, 2004)

leme see...

www.fileshack.com


----------



## Rabidwerewolf (Aug 18, 2004)

POV Ray is another good 3D image and animation software.

http://www.povray.org/

This site list a good number of freeware and shareware graphics and photo editiors of which some have already been listed here in this thread.

http://www.freebyte.com/graphicprograms/

At guru you can get benchmarks, tweaks, and other utilities along with vid card drivers and mobo chipset drivers.

http://download.guru3d.com/

Good list so far.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 18, 2004)

I end this now.

www.google.com


----------



## PSDeluX (Aug 21, 2004)

Just want to keep people in mind that this aint a warez thread.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea. Hey we need written rules dont you think?


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 21, 2004)

yep, your right we really need some rules....


----------



## ch3p3 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Really impressive free shit that all must have*

I am really impressed by the list up here and figured that I should contribute:

Dictionary:
WordWeb http://wordweb.info/free/
(the online dictionary can be found at http://www.wordwebonline.com/)
This dictionary has a hot key, so you can hi-light any word in any text and hit Ctrl+Atl+W (by default) and the definition will pop-up! Synonyms and just about everything one could need are in that small piece of software. If the word is incorrectly spelled, WordWeb will suggest an alternate spelling

PDF:
Foxit PDF Reader http://www.foxitsoftware.com/ Better and faster than Adobe (the typewritter function will tag an ad-banner at the bottom of the page using the free version, but otherwise for those who only use a PDF Reader to read PDFs and not to submit forms, the free version of Foxit PDF Reader is all you need)

ASCII:
ASCGEN http://go.to/ascgen/ or http://ascgen.jmsoftware.co.uk/


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 27, 2006)

Easy cleaner helped.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd give a link for the NIMO codec pack but their site is down ATM.


----------



## sandrila (Aug 31, 2006)

Media:
AVS DVD Player

Chat:
QIP
english version is available


----------

